#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  6-7 июля медитация с Ламой традиции Джонанг

## Kirill M

Друзья! В эти выходные 6 и 7 июля в центре Шамбала и в центре Джонанг будут практика.
06.07.13г. - суббота с 18-00 до 21-00. В центре Шамбала пройдут медитации с Ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо. (Ул. Марксистская д. 9). - 300р.
07.07.13г. - воскресенье  с 18-00 до 21-00. В центре традиции Джонанг пройдут медитации с Ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо. (Ул. Окружной проезд 16, комн 113). - 200р.
www.jonangpa.ru www.jonang.ru

p/s. Дорогие друзья! Пожалуйста не забывайте делать подношения на занятиях. У центра Джонанг нет своего спонсора и поэтому нам непросто. Нам НЕОБХОДИМА финансовая поддержка для ежемесячного покрытия аренды помещения.

----------

